# Goin Tonight March 28th



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going tonight about 9:30...... Anybody else going to give it a try???? I will post a report tomorrow hopefully with a nice picture to go along with it. Good luck if you go.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope you have a better trip then the ones we had wile i was home!!! Good Luck!


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I went by the bay where I launch right before dark today, and the water looked pretty clear. I'm not going for another few days. Got to work all weekend. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got back from gigging. We wound up with 7 nice flounder. Gigged all of them in a bayou in about 3 to 4 inches of wateroke Will add pic later on this afternoon.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

:clapThats cool rider. cant wait to see the pics. :takephoto


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job man! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/29/2008)*Just got back from gigging. We wound up with 7 nice flounder. Gigged all of them in a bayou in about 3 to 4 inches of wateroke Will add pic later on this afternoon.


Too funny! I sure hope it wasn't one of those areas where people "own" the water! Thanks for the report!

:letsparty


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (3/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (3/29/2008)*Just got back from gigging. We wound up with 7 nice flounder. Gigged all of them in a bayou in about 3 to 4 inches of wateroke Will add pic later on this afternoon.
> ...


GREAT post!!!!! congrat's on someones.....:clap

That's funny as heck!!!!


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Themz' some nice looking flounders...:clap

Great report.

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a good catch! hope your trolling motor and roring (sp) generator didnt disturb any grass beds! oke


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man those Flounders are some kinda wonderful looking. Thanks for post and pics.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish.



:usaflag


----------



## Long Dong (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are not bad. I ant had much luck, I'm going to try what you did and get closer to the bank. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a nice catch! About how long were you out? Man I am thinking you might be the one to go with! Nothing yet over here and our water is very clear! Oh well, I'll keep on searching, maybe we'll have a chance to group up and we can cover that entire Bayou ! Then I'm sure we'd find'em!:hungry


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (3/30/2008)*That's a nice catch! About how long were you out? Man I am thinking you might be the one to go with! Nothing yet over here and our water is very clear! Oh well, I'll keep on searching, maybe we'll have a chance to group up and we can cover that entire Bayou ! Then I'm sure we'd find'em!:hungry


 I think Fish Feeder is the man so far this year. He has loaded the cooler several times so far.... I launched at around 10 pm and fished till 2:30 am..... They were spread way out.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Now i may be wrong,but i am almost sure i saw some of them flatties a few nights back.:moon Good job on the flounder,we need to get out there some this week and give a few more a headache.I will give you a call and get some plans together.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Last Chance (3/30/2008)*Now i may be wrong,but i am almost sure i saw some of them flatties a few nights back.:moon Good job on the flounder,we need to get out there some this week and give a few more a headache.I will give you a call and get some plans together.


Roger that.


----------

